# BT und Umgebung Feierabendrunde



## CptObius (9. Februar 2022)

Hey Leude!
Ich bin vor kurzem nach Weidenberg bei Bayreuth gezogen.
Für Tagestouren und kurze Anfahrten mit dem Auto ist die Gegend genial! Das Fichtelgebirge rockt.

ABER, habt ihr Tipps für Feierabendrunden? Wenn man grade nur 45min. bis 1 Stunde eine kurze Runde von Garage bis Garage drehen will und mindestens eine schöne "anspruchsvollere" Abfahrt dabei sein soll. 
Auf meinen Erkundungsfahrten war das bisher nur Forstweggeballer


----------



## Orikson (10. Februar 2022)

Ist schon ein wenig her, dass ich in Bayreuth unterwegs war, aber am Buchstein oder hinter der Hohen Warte (https://goo.gl/maps/xpY5dqz1uyM5utec6) gibt es ein paar Ecken zum spielen. Zu viel solltest du aber nicht erwarten, is hald doch eher flach dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. Februar 2022)

Bärenleite Trails - Offizielle Bike-Trails im Süden von Bayreuth
					

In einem Waldabschnitt der Bärenleite entstand im Frühjahr 2020 durch eine Initiative von Fam. Pleschko ein kleines Areal für den legalen Bau von Mountainbike-Trails. Oberbürgermeister Thomas Ebersberger ermöglichte im Zusammenspiel mit Stadtjugendamt, Stadtjugendring und Stadtförsterei das...




					baerenleite-trails.de


----------



## CptObius (11. Februar 2022)

Danke, geilö! Von beidem schon gehört, war noch nicht dort. Aber wird von Weidenberg aus sportlich innerhalb ner Stunde dahin zu radeln, ne Runde zu drehen und wieder heim zu radeln


----------



## CptObius (14. Februar 2022)

Servas!
Wie schauts bei der Bärenleite eigentlich mit Nässe und im Winter aus? Sind die Trails empfindlich oder geht das scho? oder #NoDigNoRide? 
Hab mir jetzt auch mal die Gänskopfhütte aufgeschrieben. Da könnt ich es schaffen ne Runde von Weidenberg aus zu drehen.


----------



## Doempf (17. Februar 2022)

Moin moin. Die Bärenleite Trails haben auch Instagram, da kann man öfter mal den aktuellen Stand nachsehen, wenn eine Story oder so gepostet wird. 
War letztes Jahr das erst mal dort und aufjedenfall ne cooles Sache was da auf die Beine gestellt wurde.
Die Trails sind halt schon kurz und sehr eng teilweise.


----------



## digital life (25. Februar 2022)

Hallo....Ich wohne in der Nähe. Meine 1 Stunden Runde ist irgendwie auf die Königsheide. Da kannst du direkt von Weidenberg nach Rügersberg und weiter am Naturfreundehaus Richtung Hohberg/Mahlsack.
Geht auch über Hesslach oder auch via Untersteinach hoch. Oben bei 850m gibts nen Trail bis ins Tal. Bei Strava heißt der „Weidenberg downhill „ ist aber eher ein abwechslungsreicher Naturtrail.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt’s die Gänskopfhütte, von da gibt’s nen super Trail nach Muckenreuth. Scahau doch einfach mal bei Strava die Segmente in der Gegend an.


----------



## CptObius (27. Februar 2022)

Danke! Dann muss ich mir ja Strava wieder installieren 
Aber danke für die Segmentnamen. Bastel ich mir mal was zammn.


----------

